# Dog Food Spreadsheet



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I saw this thread on the Gundog Forum & thought the Spreadsheet may be useful to some of us here:

Dog food spreadsheet FINISHED • Health and Nutrition : Gun Dog Forum 2012

"To use the spreadsheet:
1. input the price you pay for which ever feed(s) you want to compare in the red column.
2. figure out how many calories per day your dog burns. You do this by finding the amount of calories in one cup of your current feed and multiply that by how many cups per day you feed. Example: 400 kcal per cup x 2 cups per day = 800 calories. Input this number into the blue column.
3. the green column will tell you cost per day to feed.

The spreadsheet is expandable and modifiable in case you want to add other feeds, or formulas change. P.S. the prices in the spreadsheet are ones I pulled off the internet, what you pay for the feed will vary based on where you live."

As it happens, the food we give our guys is on it: EVO Turkey/Chicken. But not everyone's food is on this spreadsheet, because this project originated on a Gun Dog forum. SO PLEASE, NO COMMENTS ABOUT THE FOODS THAT ARE ALREADY ON THE SHEET IF THEY ARE NOT ONES THAT YOU WOULD PERSONALLY CHOOSE.

However, you can plug in your food & values per the aforementioned formula.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Someone put an awful lot of work into that. It is interesting, thanks for posting.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

That was pretty cool. I played with a bunch of the numbers and prices. It will be useful for a lot of people who have their own stores and want to compare quality of dog foods to people, or even anyone who wants to see how what they are feeding compares. Thanks.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting that! I was lurking on that forum last week and saw them talking bout it but figured I'd couldn't get to it.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I tried it with Acana Grasslands, but it didn't calculate the cost for me. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## rockysdad (Jun 4, 2012)

Wish they had some of the wellness canned food on there 

But thanks, looks like alot of work


----------

